

Web Browser as an Application Platform: The Lively Kernel Experience [pdf] - b-man
http://research.sun.com/techrep/2008/smli_tr-2008-175.pdf

======
svetlins
excerpt: " Like many other web application environments, Ruby on Rails
requires a special runtime component to run in a web browser. "

after this there's nothing that can make me continue to read this bullcrap

